# 10x12 walkthrough?



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

And while I'm thinking of this year's haunt, instead of trying to work around/hide our gazebo/screenhouse, I'm thinking about using it as a short walkthrough of some sort.

I've got enough black fabric to cover and close it in. However, I can't seem to come up with an idea for it.

I have a cemetery haunt and already have a walk-in crypt in the shed with an FCG at the other end. So, I'm trying to figure out something that would fit the scene.

Oh, and I essentially have no haunt budget this year! So I have to pull this off with what I already have (skeletons, lots of spare bones and skulls, spiders and webs... I have a whole shed full of haunt stuff I can repurpose).

The gazebo is 10x12 and open on all 4 sides (so props/actors could sit outside)

I've considered two traffic flow options:

1) have the TOTs go straight through lengthwise

2) build a divider wall and have them take a U-shaped path around said wall.

I'm open to ideas! Hit me with them!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about making it a cabinet maker's/coffin maker's shop? With coffins in various stages of completion, and either a live human working on them, or a skeleton in ragged clothes who's collapsed over one like he died (long ago) in the process of construction. With the place covered in dust, cobwebs, an old "order" book, etc. and some candles o lanterns lit to let your TOTs walk safely through. You could have rats, spiders, or even the skeleton of a faithful dog or cat with the former cabinet maker. It can be as creepy or humorous as you want to make it. You can scavenge some pallets to give you the wood for the coffin's construction materials, beyond that it sounds like you already have the rest of the stuff.
Doing the "U" turn is a nice thought but unless you can carefully control the traffic flow, you have people running into each other coming and going. When that happens people start backing up into your scene.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I had an idea but i like fontgeek's better haa. Good luck let us know how it goes!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn, Fontgeek... I think you might be onto something there! If I need extra space for scenery, it'd be fairly easy to build a small room off the back of the gazebo fr finished coffins (facade wall perhaps).

I'm still open to other ideas, but this one just may have nailed it!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the scene itself, you probably only need one or two completed coffins, and one that's under construction, You can also put completed ones leaning against the exterior. Oh, and don't forget to make a sign for the shop, it can be creepy or funny but it should include the shop name and what they do. Remember, lots of cobwebs and dust along with the appropriate tools and materials. Beat up and ancient looking tools are cheap and numerous at swapmeets, flea markets, and garage sales. If you are going to put a saw out, you might consider smoothing the cutting edge (remove the teeth) to avoid damage or injury to you, your guests, or your props}. Sawdust on the bench and the floor, and wood shavings will help sell the scene. Some old looking notes (measurements, etc.) will help too.
For a sign name, maybe something like "Last Stop Larry's Coffin Emporium, You Plug Em, We Plant Em"


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to my grandmother's house Friday anyway. There are a bu ch of my grandfather's rusty old tools out there. Yeah, I'm kidnapping some. 

I've already got 4 folks lined up on Freecycle with wood for me. I figure a one or two complete coffins and a stack of half coffins (only the side facing the TOTs actually complete) then lean the full ones against the stack. I wonder if I can con an actor into standing in one!

Maybe make a rough workbench for the tools and some wood scraps). I've got a few old lanterns... It's all coming together in my brain now. 

Thanks! This was just the nudge I needed.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the sawdust/shavings idea but it's a gravel "floor" so I can't pull that off. Cut scraps and corners of wood though, with sawdust on the bench... That I can do.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Most coffin makers, traditionally, were also cabinet makers/fine wood working, so the bench would probably be pretty smooth. As to the tools, remember that kids like to grab and poke at junk, so keep the tools as safe as possible.
I'd tie or fasten the tools to the bench if possible.
Lots of cobwebs stretched over the skele who's collapsed onto the bench, from candle holders to the bench, candles to the walls, etc. you can also hang threads down that will hit the TOTs in the face on their way out. After seeing the cobwebs in the scene itself, it will have them screaming and panicking, that is if you go in for that kind of scare.
A measuring tape and other measuring tools can help in the scene too.
You can have cabinets in the scene too if you wish.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Scored a bunch of free wood off Freecycle for building coffins. Liberated a bunch of my grandfather's rusty old tools from my grandmother's garage. This thing is GO!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Take some photos of the before and after of your "building" and of your scene/prop setup. Will this be a walk through, or will the guests be coming and going from the same door?
Do you need a sign for the door or building?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanted to add that any size can be made into something fun. My first yard haunt last year was our small one car garage. I built a walkthrough type maze inside starting on the side door and exiting that same door .. Just depends on how you build it. The one remark i got from almost everyone is they couldn't believe how big it felt inside (no perv pun intended) But yea.. Things can work if you have a great imagination!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are going to have fragile or potentially dangerous to TOTs, then those things need to be either out of reach, or that scene needs to have a guide to usher TOTs in and out, and to keep an eye on them and the scene's props. 

You can also spook the kids by having the sound effects of a working, old time wood shop coming out of the building before they get inside, and after they leave it. Hammering pegs, sawing wood, etc. can help tell the story, but also make them wonder who's making those sounds, and how when everything or everyone in the shop has long since passed on.


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

How about making it into a dot wall maze? We use two 10 x 10 tents and make each into a u-shape. This has always been our most popular item in our haunt.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> I wanted to add that any size can be made into something fun. My first yard haunt last year was our small one car garage. I built a walkthrough type maze inside starting on the side door and exiting that same door .. Just depends on how you build it. The one remark i got from almost everyone is they couldn't believe how big it felt inside (no perv pun intended) But yea.. Things can work if you have a great imagination!!


Could you post a rough scratch of the maze layout?


----------

